# great news for the big island of hawaii



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

Limited amount of coupons available - S&N every Friday during February in Keaau.

For the Kona side here is some news also!

Then the big news is that this month Hawaii Island Humane Society will give two coupons per household to spay or neuter domestic or feral cats at the Kona shelter every Thursday. You have to get the coupons which are available any of the HIHS offices and then make an appointment with the Humane Society. The clinics will only be held at the Kona HIHS.

Please, if you have cats to trap or know someone who needs to have cats trapped go to the Humane Society and get two coupons and make an appointment. If you or your friend needs help trapping, let me know. This is an opportunity to get a lot of cats spayed or neutered for free so please take advantage of it and tell everyone you know. 

Mahalo,
AdvoCATS, Inc, TNR Cat Rescue Hawaii, Cats on the Big Island
www.advocatshawaii.org


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is good news. Sounds like the Humane Society there is making a big effort. This should be very effective. Do keep us posted. Is the money coming from a grant?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

that is neat... but cat trapping sounds so cruel. is it just me? i know theyre not lethal like mouse traps or bear traps, but just the word trap sounds cruel to me.... maybe its just me.

either way, that is an awesome idea. it sounds like theyre not all about the buck too (because if they were, they would accept the grant or whatever and still charge for spay/neuter)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The worst thing about trapping is it is frightening for the kitties. 
The best thing about trapping is they get s/n and don't have to worry about competing for mates, territories and/or kittening areas and it lowers the feral population.

I used a humane trap to catch Pretty's 10wk old litter to foster/tame and to catch her for spaying. I'd have never caught them without a lengthy outdoor familiarization process, which could have resulted in death-loss to accidents and more litters being born before I was successful.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Good News!

Trapping is necessary when dealing with any feral or semi-feral cat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Claiken said:


> that is neat... but cat trapping sounds so cruel. is it just me? i know theyre not lethal like mouse traps or bear traps, but just the word trap sounds cruel to me.... maybe its just me.
> 
> either way, that is an awesome idea. it sounds like theyre not all about the buck too (because if they were, they would accept the grant or whatever and still charge for spay/neuter)


Trapping is frightening for feral cats. A true feral cat is a wild cat and there is no way you could get them any other way. If you saw the heart break of the kittens that are born and die quickly. And the fights & injuries that are festering untreated between the unneutered males, and the inbreeding which causes tragic genetic defects you would understand this is the best possible solution. Do know the colonies that are trapped are colonies that people have committed to keep feeding them even after they are trapped, neutered, given shots & released back to their location.

We are dealing with a 100 cat colony that has inbreeding going on from a manx . Kittens born without proper rectoms. Deformed kittens. Its heartbreaking. From this colony we have trapped & and pulled out kittens and abandoned, formerly owned, adults that we are vetting and fostering and trying to find homes for.

Humane Society and other rescue groups solely exist on grants and donations. Even when they charge they dont charge the "going rates". Vets in the area cut them a deal. The pass it on to the public.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, trapping to neuter and spay is essential. Perhaps the word, "cage," would help you to understand, Claiken. In addition, a covering is placed over the cage to help the kitties calm down. Those who help feral cats are angels. God bless them!


----------

